# Green People hate Refineries



## THORHAMMER (Jun 27, 2008)

And I thought there would be no viable commercial use for any of my photos

*http://greenairradio.com/?p=322*


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2008)

> Instead of the light oil that we are used to, this oil will be heavy with sulfur and made up of a tar-like consistency. In fact, it will take a lot more money and effort just to refine this oil into the gas that we love and loathe.


 
Ha! But I know someone who's working on the refining technology to make this "cheap oil" so, that in the end no one can distinguish between its source, was it light oil or heavy oil, or (tar-like) residue ... ?

And the end result will NOT be extra high in sulphur - not when the person who I know (well ) has anything to say about it! :greenpbl: 

Happy for you to see one of your absolutely brilliant refinery-at-night photos being used to illustrate that article!!!


----------



## Battou (Jun 27, 2008)

...I can think of a couple other photos you did that would have better illustrated that but.....that is just my oppinion. Still a great shot but I think it is not quite matched to the text as it could be.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree ! 

but thats what they picked... Well be working on some other stuff, so I can save the best for last !


----------



## Battou (Jun 27, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> I agree !
> 
> but thats what they picked... Well be working on some other stuff, so I can save the best for last !



Are you thinking the same ones I am?


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 27, 2008)

I could imagine its frustrating to have a photo picked out that would be ideal in your opinion, only to have them pick something else.  But at least they picked one of your shots!  That's a plus, right?!

BTW, I'm glad that's not a scratch and sniff photo.


----------



## craig (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! Good job on getting your work out there. Tell us about how they found you and the details of the usage fees.

)'(


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill pm it to you if you want, but id rather not disclose it on a public forum lest someday they come across it and see that as unscrupulous


----------

